# Kennel name



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

Hi all... Well after alot of discussion and considration my husband and I gave decided we are going to breed!! We have experience with breeding our Persians so have some breeding experience!! We have the breeders we got lola from only a 30 min drive away and a phone call away!! The show ring will be our first priority tho!! Anyway we will be applying for our kennel name with the kennel club soon but we just have no idea what to have we want something unique but just have no idea we didn't struggle at all with our prefix for the cats!! Any suggestions or ideas would b great!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

congrates  maybe join you own names with your first chis some how ????


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a website for my chis and had to come up with something so I did this
All 3 of my kids(human) start with the letter A = Triple A + Chihuahuas 
"Triple A Chihuahuas"


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Maybe you could come up with a name like how Johnny Depp did for the name of his yacht - The Vajoliroja. He came up with that name by combining the first two letters of each of his family members. VA for Vanessa, JO for Johnny, LIRO for his daugher Lily-Rose, and JA for his son Jack. Maybe you could do something similar with your names and your Chi's names.


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

The only name we have come up with so far is "Amarantha".... We tried the combining all our initials but it didn't really make ant sence lol....


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

how about your last name? a lot of the big breeders/show/kennel here use their last name. city you live in maybe?


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

im still trying to come up with mine, i have 3 so far looking for a list of about 10 because they usually accept the 5th or 6th choice! you cant use your 2nd name and you cant have the word chihuahua (or any other breed in full) in the name and common place names can not be used.
type the kennel name you are thinking of in the affix box and just put in anything random in the name box and it will check to see if the name is already in use. its been very helpful for me http://www.the-kennel-club.org.uk/services/public/registrations/namecheck/Default.aspx?id=6150 
xxx


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

Thanks lou lou... Glad I'm not the only one that's having a hard time coming up with a kennel name!!! so do they not let you have your first choice how many names do you have to put down for them? I got my first choice from the gccf for my cats prefix!! Gosh it's so stressful isn't it!!!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

well they dont let you have a name if it looks or sounds like someone else's, and then they will publish it in the kennel gazette and if no one objects then you will get it. i think on the form you get 5 choices and you put them in your order of preference. so it all depends what your choices are as to what they grant you best to have a lot to choose from.
iv been trying to think of one for about 6months now i didnt want to rush. but now i need to get one granted before they publish the chihuahua chronicles so i can have my page in there.


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

What's the chihuahua chronicles?! On average how long does it take to get your name!! I was thinking of having about 5 or 6 names!! It's all fun isn't it.. Lol... Gosh I feel likeim choosing my childrens names again... That was bad enough!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I got my second choice but i only put 2 down lol it took me a year and a long list of possible names - it takes 2 weeks for them to check into whether the name is taken or one similar then they grant the name then u have to wait for it to be published, mine isnt coming out in the gazette until september then they say if no one objects within 6 weeks from publication i will be allowed to use it

the British Chihuahua Club Chronical is published every year with the champ show results, CC winners and breeder adverts


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Ah how exciting chloe can you txt me what ur name is? Am I allowed to know? are you getting it added onto the end of B's name?
it looks like I won't get mine in time for the chronicles then  bad times


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

Thanks chloe!! So it probally roughly takes about 8-10 weeks!! Its quite a similar way to the way the gccf do it I had to have it published it our cats first and then wait few weeks before they granted me with my prefix!!!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

wow thats alot of rules AKC is simple guess I am glad for that.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Lou_lou said:


> Ah how exciting chloe can you txt me what ur name is? Am I allowed to know? are you getting it added onto the end of B's name?
> it looks like I won't get mine in time for the chronicles then  bad times


yeah i would txt u it but im having a whole not sure if i like it now  .. so am gonna talk to the KC see if i can find out why my first was rejected as im 99% sure its not a taken affix .. not sure i will add it to B's name

i dont think the entry for the chronicle closes until december?


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah they don't close untill them but with it being 70pounds then a extra 30 to have it added to the dogs names I have to wait untill after my wedding because I don't have the money spare so it won't be till the end of september till I can apply.


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> yeah i would txt u it but im having a whole not sure if i like it now  .. so am gonna talk to the KC see if i can find out why my first was rejected as im 99% sure its not a taken affix .. not sure i will add it to B's name
> 
> i dont think the entry for the chronicle closes until december?


Chloe hope you can talk to the kc and get it sorted it would b a shame to have a kennel name that your not keen on!! Wonder why they didn't accept your first choice!!


----------

